# DC AND DCC



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a three line N-scale layout that is both DC and DCC powered. Two rails are connected to DCC and one to DC. My question is...can I run my DC engines on the DCC track??? Or would it be easier to connect the two DCC tracks to DC when I want to?? I would like to run both DC and DCC at the same time. Thoughts and/or suggestions???


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can't run DC engines on DCC track unless they are fitted with a decoder that allows DC running.

You could have a switch arrangement that allows you to swap between the two although this potentially injurious to your DC engines if you forget to switch.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

Actually, some DCC controllers have provision
to run a DC loco on a DCC track...but many of us say that you shouldn't do it. A DC loco sitting idle on a DCC track will likely burn out the motor. Check your DCC owners manual.

You are risking damage to your DCC controller having
both DC and DCC on your layout at the same time.
An accidental cross by a loco connecting the two
systems could wipe out your DCC controller.

If you have a turnout connecting your DCC track with
a DC track you should remove it to prevent damage.

The safest way to run both DCC and DC
trains on a layout is to wire it with the track
power switchable between DCC and DC.

If you want to run both at the same time,
have a separate isolated track for your DC train.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I can already feel the sweet smell of fried electronics...your layout is an electrical rushian roulette awaiting for the smallest mistake to happen.Having DC and DCC in such proximity has a nasty potential.That said...your question...

With the exception of older generation decoders,a decoder equipped locomotive will safely run on DC.On the other hand,only some DCC systems (Digitrax is one) will allow running a DC loco using address 00 but with an important restriction...you put the loco on the track and operate it.THE LOCO CAN'T BE LEFT IDLE ON A DCC TRACK or severe motor damage will likely occur.DCC is constant energy to the motor coils that will create heat that the motor has to use to dissipate.An obvious sign of this is that you can hear the motor "singing"...to be avoided.

Read your system's manual to know if it allows DC operation...not all systems do.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If it were me, I'd just go ahead and convert everything to DCC. It isn't really that hard.


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a four mainline track design and all tracks can be selected for DC or DCC operations. When I run DCC on a DC track (or vice versa) I park the engines in a yard area, where I can turn off the power for each yard branch.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It can indeed be done.Just make sure you never forget to match the power systems ahead of any loco crossing the gap from a track to another.Failing to do this would have the loco bridging the gap between DC and DCC (wich is AC) with potential damage to one or both the power systems.The loco probably wouldn't like it either.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Brakeman Jake said:


> It can indeed be done.Just make sure you never forget to match the power systems ahead of any loco crossing the gap from a track to another.Failing to do this would have the loco bridging the gap between DC and DCC (wich is AC) with potential damage to one or both the power systems.The loco probably wouldn't like it either.


This is a very dangerous situation to try. I would only recommend this to operators who have NEVER IN THEIR ENTIRE LIVES left a turnout in the wrong direction, leading to a derailment.

Can I see a show of hands of those who have never done this????

(pause)

..... I thought so......

Now, if you have two completely separate layouts (no track connections), each with its own power supply and controller -- no problem.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> This is a very dangerous situation to try. I would only recommend this to operators who have NEVER IN THEIR ENTIRE LIVES left a turnout in the wrong direction, leading to a derailment.
> 
> Can I see a show of hands of those who have never done this????
> 
> ...


Me!
Actually, I only think I did but probably didn't.
The advice of not even trying the DC and DCC mix is certainly for your benefit. Do not even go there. No, don't even ask that question about it either. No. I said No, don't try that either.
Just convert your locos to DCC.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it depends on which DCC system you are using. At home I operate DC only, but the club is all DCC using Digitrax. With Digitrax you can program the DC locomotive 00, a single operator can operate DC locomotives. 

In this video, the F-7 and FA-1 are DC locomotives without any decoders and they operate just fine on the layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chet said:


> I think it depends on which DCC system you are using. At home I operate DC only, but the club is all DCC using Digitrax. With Digitrax you can program the DC locomotive 00, a single operator can operate DC locomotives.
> 
> In this video, the F-7 and FA-1 are DC locomotives without any decoders and they operate just fine on the layout.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-clZtLvsqOY


Chet --

I don't think you understand the issue. Having DC locos operate on a DCC powered layout, or DCC locos operate on a DC powered layout (which all new decoders should do) isn't the problem.

It's if you're operating BOTH sources of power without a "break before make" switch separating them, and you accidentally bridge the isolation between the two (such as with a loco with multi-wheel pickup transiting between systems) you will most likely snuff your DCC system.

I operated my layout for two years with a SPDT switch to select input-- EITHER DC or DCC. But the two inputs used a common set of feeders coming off the downstream side of the switch. The never were (couldn't be) connected to the layout at the same time.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation. Guess I didn't read the original post thoroughly. I know what you are talking about. A lot of smoke could be made. Nothing like the smell of burned electronics.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chet said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Guess I didn't read the original post thoroughly. I know what you are talking about. A lot of smoke could be made. Nothing like the smell of burned electronics.


A depressingly common event in my basement....


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. 

I have seen so many posts on this and other forums from people having problems with DCC, either trying to program locomotives or with other issues. DC has been working for me for almost 30 years on my present layout and being that I am a lone operator and rarely run more than one locomotive, Thankfully DCC is not necessary for me. 

Don't like to smell those electrons frying.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I operated my layout for two years with a SPDT switch to select input-- EITHER DC or DCC. But the two inputs used a common set of feeders coming off the downstream side of the switch. The never were (couldn't be) connected to the layout at the same time.


My layout is set up like yours was, except that I use a TPDT-center off switch. Two of the poles are used to switch between DC-Cab-A and DCC (actually RailPro, which has the same issues in this case) The third pole is used to disconnect Cab-B. That way I can't accidentally leave the Cab-B transformer on and then accidentally toggle a block from Cab-A(RailPro) to Cab-B.

The center off is useful to make sure that all track is dead when I want to do something like work on the track.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Chet said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I have seen so many posts on this and other forums from people having problems with DCC, either trying to program locomotives or with other issues. DC has been working for me for almost 30 years on my present layout and being that I am a lone operator and rarely run more than one locomotive, Thankfully DCC is not necessary for me.
> 
> Don't like to smell those electrons frying.


Actually, it's my lackluster soldering skills that are responsible. I've only smoked two decoders while operating, and I'm pretty sure they were both defective ones.

I've cooked a few more while trying to solder resistors for LED's into the lighting circuits too close to the board.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

I built my layout to run either DC or DCC but not both at the same time...although I could run one loop on DC and the other half on DCC or vice versa I don't because of the obvious problems of using them at the same time.


----------

